# Just got a 1965 Lemans 326 motor, whats it worth?



## Speedracer101 (Apr 2, 2008)

like title says I was given a 1965 lemans motor, just trying to find out if its worth anything, I know that the carb. which is a rochester quadrajet is worth some money, but I haven't found any good info on the lemans motors to know the value of it or if its worth keeping...I am more of an import guy so just trying to figure out things...I was told that it was fully rebuilt 2 years ago and ran for about 30 hours worth, then pulled for a bigger motor...any help would be appreciated


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not worth very much, I'm afraid. Demand is fairly low. They are as expensive to rebuild and repair as the more desirable 389 and up blocks, but without the glamour. They do run extremely well, though, are very durable, and make excellent power. I'd put it on Craigslist or ebay. Sombody restoring a LeMans may be interested. I've recently been offered TWO running, good condition 326,s, a '64 and '65, and I had no use for them. Good Luck.
Jeff


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Not worth very much, I'm afraid. Demand is fairly low. They are as expensive to rebuild and repair as the more desirable 389 and up blocks, but without the glamour. They do run extremely well, though, are very durable, and make excellent power. I'd put it on Craigslist or ebay. Sombody restoring a LeMans may be interested. I've recently been offered TWO running, good condition 326,s, a '64 and '65, and I had no use for them. Good Luck.
> Jeff


i hate to correct you here but that motor may be worth a lil bit more, the ones with 4v are had to find and in demand amoung tempest and lemans folks, also a 326 does not cost more to rebuild, the same oil pans, intakes, heads, cams, cranks, connectign rods, water pumps and almost ever other part besides the valves and pistons will interchange, you can take a 326 and put gto heads and 3x2s on it if you want, my car ahs a 326 in it with a 2v and it runs great and to be the base v8 it has plenty of power.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice engine...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I did not state that a 326 cost's more to build. I stated that they cost just as much to rebuild as a bigger motor. I stand by that.
Jeff


----------

